# Groundhog?



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

This guy was sunning himself in my backyard today. He wanted to be my friend but I finally shooed him out of the yard. 

Groundhog? Woodchuck? Same thing?

I thought it was an obese grey squirrel at first. Ha.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes it's a groundhog/woodchuck. Same thing.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That thing will chew up anything he can get his mouth on and dig holes under your foundation that can compromise it, as cute as they are, you might want to make it go away.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I' re had one in my yard for the last two years. I can almost hand feed him. He prefers cauliflower, but also likes pizza crust. He made his burrow near where I store my ladders and staging equipment. I feed him every morning when I'm loading my trailer. 
He hasn't done a lick of damage to my property unless you count eating all of my clover.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

We have a similar critter we call a rock chuck. They developed a taste for wiring harnesses at the post office car pool- Lets just say it made it tough to deliver mail for a while.....


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Keep an eye on where he runs, to make sure that it's not near the house or other building. If it's under a brush pile or in the woods it's probably okay, but, as Jim said, they can do damage to structures. Sometimes their dens can be easily spotted, and other times they can be pretty well concealed. When they dig, they don't just pull the dirt out of the hole, but pull it back onto themselves, the fur holds it, then they come back out and shake it off. So they can have a pretty elaborate den with little or no mound of dirt in sight.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks all, for all the info. Tonight I'll begin my search. I've never seen him around the 'hood before, but my neighbors have a MASSIVE backyard garden and chickens, so I imagine he prefers their yard to mine. 

Always something. I spotted him while I was blasting pigeons off of my roof with a water cannon. Still haven't found a reliable way to get rid of the pigeons. Except my pellet gun. And my neighbor is a lil touchy about that. Ha.


----------



## tk3000 (Oct 27, 2010)

I happen to have a groundhog cohabiting my property for the last 2 years, it has had its own offspring (two very playful, funny and cute creatures) who also lived in my yards for about 6 months and apparently departed and left me and their mother behind

The problem is that this groundhog had been digging its length burrows near structures whereby there is more protection shelter from the the elements. One such burrow is below the deck adjacent to the house which is worrisome, the other is near my garage which is also troublesome. She happens to have one far from the building structures. I happen to have .96 of an acre so space is not an issue. I am trying to make the groundhog stick with the burrow far the main structures by block his access to under the deck and one near the garage, but she seems to insist and do everything to get in these two burrows. I don't want to create hardship and duress for her (especially with the winter approaching). Is there any type of cover/shelter that I could add to her burrow far the buildings?

thanks


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Marqed97 said:


> Thanks all, for all the info. Tonight I'll begin my search. I've never seen him around the 'hood before, but my neighbors have a MASSIVE backyard garden and chickens, so I imagine he prefers their yard to mine.
> 
> Always something. I spotted him while I was blasting pigeons off of my roof with a water cannon. Still haven't found a reliable way to get rid of the pigeons. Except my pellet gun. And my neighbor is a lil touchy about that. Ha.


I hope you are eating them, they are delicious!


----------



## 76vette (Oct 8, 2015)

Sent this one to hawg heaven last Thursday. Damn thing must have weighed 15lbs, one of the biggest ones I have " relocated " so far. Destructive little varmints.


----------

